
Fixed Gets Blocked in San Francisco, Oakland and L.A - rottencupcakes
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/12/fixed-the-app-that-fixes-your-parking-tickets-gets-blocked-in-san-francisco-oakland-l-a/#.q9a1ox:B6ds
======
hluska
This article was posted a few days ago. The discussion is located at:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10377422](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10377422)

------
Afforess
It's encouraging to see the private sector and government work together so
smoothly, creating improved government services and a more fair system for
citizens in these innovative cities. So often, government is mired in
allegations of corruption, inefficiency, and opaqueness, and these cities are
clearly bucking this trend. I only hope voters reward city officials with the
votes they so richly deserve in the next election.

------
breitling
But, why would the app agree to completely block usage in those cities? People
can still use the app to determine whether any mistakes were made on the
ticket and to ensure the signage is proper. The app could then tell people
what to write to the city to fight it.

~~~
toomuchtodo
That use case doesn't make Fixed money.

~~~
ebiester
It does if you just do a pay-per-ticket fee. The software is already built. $2
for every ticket?

~~~
mahyarm
They can go full ticketmaster and pay your ticket for you with a convenience
fee as an option.

------
cs702
Shocking as it may seem, parking meters and rules may not always exist only
for the benefit of citizens, as one would hope. It seems that parking meters
and rules are there also for the benefit of the city and its bureaucracy,
which gets to collect substantial revenues from a monopoly business day in and
day out. It's a great business for cities!

